# Snowboarding Down from Camp Muir (Mt. Rainier)



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Has anyone hiked to Camp Muir and then rode/skied down?

I'm doing it next weekend and I'm just looking for advice/thoughts on how to make the most of it. Are there certain "runs" down that are better than others? Or is there pretty much one way down?

I love riding steep and deep and love doing moderate drops when the snow is right. I'm not sure what the snow will be like and there's a decent chance there won't be much new snow at all, but one can hope!

I'll be doing the hike with a group that has done it several times and I will be riding down with my regular snowboard buddy and we both have avy gear. 

Would love to hear about your trips and see any pics or videos to get me stoked.


----------

